# Add Yourself To The Slingshotforum.com Map!



## Jim Williams

Sorry I thought this needed a new thread for itself in case it wasn't clear enough in the previous thread. Going on Bert's idea of having a map we can all use to find other members nearby for possible meet ups I have set this up: http://maps.google.c...8345,272.109375

First of all you will need to be logged into your Google account to do this, if you already have one then great if not click here: http://mail.google.com/mail/signup

Follow these simple steps...

1. Go here: http://maps.google.c...8345,272.109375

2. Click '*Edit*' on the left hand side.

3. Then simply type in your location in the *search bar* and click the search icon.

4. Once you have found the location you want to add just click the blue '*Add Placemark*' icon on the top left hand side of the map and place it where desired.

5. Enter your name as the *title* for the placemark and your location in the *description*.

If you follow those instructions it should work for you, if it doesn't you either aren't logged into Google or you have clicked on something before clicking 'Edit' in which case just reload the page.

This can also be imported into Google Earth for 3D niceness.

Jim


----------



## SuwaneeRick

I did it!


----------



## NaturalFork

Added my location.


----------



## Guest

too me a bit but i got it


----------



## Tom in Kingman AZ

I'm there.


----------



## 1912

added my location


----------



## Greywolf

im on there


----------



## bj000

there i am


----------



## flippinout

There I is


----------



## gamekeeper john

i'm on there


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Great idea! Fun thing to do.... I just placed myself. Hope everyone stops by and does so.


----------



## NightKnight

flippinout said:


> There I is


I didnt know you were from Ashville! I lived in Rutherford County for a few years. I love the NC Smokies!


----------



## maljo

Got lost a few times but got there in the end.


----------



## Jim Williams

That's 29 of us so far, come on guys!


----------



## Wade

This is an excellent idea. I'm on the map.


----------



## jesse

im on. awesome idea!


----------



## -SRS-45-

I'll get on it later. I think this one should be stickied so it can be seen by new members


----------



## Beanflip

I am on.


----------



## Aras

Adde myself into the list. Good idea


----------



## Stumphead

Just added myself


----------



## dgui

Incognito.


----------



## AlmostHuman

What's the weather like in Cognito ?


----------



## SuwaneeRick

dgui said:


> Incognito.


I have your dog's picture, though. I'm keeping my eyes open for him, and then I've got you!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Great idea, I can't believe nobody thought of it before... It should be put right up there, where all the new folk can see.


----------



## -SRS-45-

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Great idea, I can't believe nobody thought of it before... It should be put right up there, where all the new folk can see.


yeah posted earlier it should be pinned to keep it going.


----------



## Knoll

[sub]Cool![/sub]


----------



## Hrawk

Consider it stabbed, erm, I mean Pinned


----------



## Performance Catapults

done


----------



## Flatband

New York Metro-I know where it is




























Flatband


----------



## Cervantes

Done..better not get any black helicopters, I got a HTS.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I'm on the map!


----------



## kooniu

done


----------



## Aras

why am I stranded from others?


----------



## Knoll

Aras said:


> why am I stranded from others?


BO? Just sayin' .........


----------



## pgandy

I'm in.


----------



## termite

I'm there!


----------



## Andy

Done!


----------



## newconvert

done


----------



## RedRubber

I dunnit me to yeah!


----------



## cheese

done!


----------



## LohnDawg

Done. Great idea!


----------



## All Buns Glazing

I'm there.


----------



## Knoll

Mine is updated.

No markers in Mongolia ..... yet!


----------



## GrayWolf

Great idea...nice to be able to see where everyone is...now I can say I'm on the map!


----------



## reecemurg

Do we use our ssf name or real name


----------



## WILD BILL

Done


----------



## Chugosh

I have added my mark, even though the map does not show my one year old house.


----------



## linuxmail

Oh Great! I just realized that now, everyone knows where to find my whiskey!










Brian


----------



## Hrawk




----------



## tnflipper52

Made it. Cool stuff.


----------



## Flatband

Think I'm in!


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

I'm in


----------



## Carbon

Dang, I think I F#[email protected] up the map dudes. Took Rayshots place by accident. How to fix?!?


----------



## bigron

i'm there too


----------



## NoobShooter

Location has been updated.. No one stalk me please.. :nono:


----------



## Beanflip

Bump!


----------



## Nicholson

This is pretty cool!


----------



## FWV2

I'm on the map!

Fwv2.


----------



## ash

Now you all know where to send me money.


----------



## primitive power slingshot

IM THERE


----------



## Vetryan15

I can't figure out how to do it, but I am in bushkill pa


----------



## NoobShooter

Follow these simple steps...

1. Go here: http://maps.google.c...8345,272.109375

2. Click '*Edit*' on the left hand side.

3. Then simply type in your location in the *search bar* and click the search icon.

4. Once you have found the location you want to add just click the blue '*Add Placemark*' icon on the top left hand side of the map and place it where desired.

5. Enter your name as the *title* for the placemark and your location in the *description*.

If you follow those instructions it should work for you, if it doesn't you either aren't logged into Google or you have clicked on something before clicking 'Edit' in which case just reload the page.

This can also be imported into Google Earth for 3D niceness.


----------



## Vetryan15

Well maybe it's cuz I am not on my computer?


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

Cool


----------



## ash

Vetryan15 said:


> I can't figure out how to do it, but I am in bushkill pa


I added you with a snake-ish icon at Bushkill.


----------



## Vetryan15

ash said:


> Vetryan15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't figure out how to do it, but I am in bushkill pa
> 
> 
> 
> I added you with a snake-ish icon at Bushkill.
Click to expand...

Thanks ash


----------



## joseph_curwen

Done


----------



## Jaximus

Added.


----------



## ascedb0

Done,

I also deleted all the double 'placemarks' and accidental ones that were blank just to clean it up a bit...


----------



## Chris Parson

Cool! I'm on it!


----------



## Davidka

I'm happy to join!


----------



## Sunchierefram

I'm on there :woot:


----------



## V-alan-tine

Marked my territory :king:


----------



## TSM

that's me, right there, don't you see?!


----------



## B.P.R

I cant do it either...

Somebody wanna help...

Edinburgh.. scotland


----------



## culcreuch

Added.


----------



## robert.w.taylor.777

Latrobe, PA couldn't add


----------



## TSM

B.P.R said:


> I cant do it either...
> 
> Somebody wanna help...
> 
> Edinburgh.. scotland


Done & done.


----------



## TSM

robert.w.taylor.777 said:


> Latrobe, PA couldn't add


...and there you are.


----------



## studer1972

I think I messed it up, sorry.


----------



## Hrawk

Well that was fun while it lasted.

Now that someone has gone and moved more than half of the place marks to random locations, the whole thing is stuffed.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

this is so cool. Whenever you'll be near my place shoot me a PM ! 

EDIT: omg what a douche who moved them :/


----------



## studer1972

It may have been me. If it was, I'm sorry, it wasn't deliberate.


----------



## Sunchierefram

Mine's in the Indian Ocean.  I guess I'll have to change it. Can't do that right now as I'm on an Ipad at this moment.


----------



## Sunchierefram

studer1972 said:


> It may have been me. If it was, I'm sorry, it wasn't deliberate.


How do you accidently move around that many place marker thingies? (scratches head)


----------



## studer1972

I don't know, but it didn't work right the first time I added mine, then when I got mine right, the next post was from Hrawk saying things were all messed up.


----------



## Hrawk

Nah I don't think it was you man, you'd have had to sit there manually dragging them all around and that doesn't sound like you. Even if someone accidentally moved a few while scrolling and zooming the map, no way the whole thing was accidental.

Sadly, it's a public map and anyone with a G+ account can edit it.

The other two options are to make it a private viewable map though only the creator could edit it. Pain in the butt.

Another *AWESOME* option would be to use the forum plugin "Member Map" that does all this and more. You'd be able to add places of interest like good shooting spots, hunting spots, Slignshot Events and competition, suppliers etc, whatever.


----------



## studer1972

Saved by my reputation for laziness!


----------



## One Shot-Corey

i think i did it


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

Bring on the member map plugin then forum techmans! Pretty pls


----------



## projector101

I'm there!


----------



## ascedb0

Yah mine was moved to...

A majority were moved by someone named "Dean", and mine was moved by "Chris"...

That forum member app sounds like a better way to go....


----------

